# Datei mit Drag&Drop abfangen



## Divi (9. Januar 2006)

Hey Leute
Ist es technisch möglich mit Javascript das Event abzufangen, wenn man z.B. eine Bilddatei auf ein DIV dropped und man die Datei dann hochladen kann?


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Januar 2006)

Nein...Upload kann nur über das Upload-Feld passieren, und dieses lässt sich in keiner Weise manipulieren.


----------



## Divi (10. Januar 2006)

Kann man denn dann wenigstens den Pfad zur Datei schon einmal via Drag&Drop in das Feld voreintragen? ... Dann könnte man das ja mit JS abschicken ...


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Januar 2006)

Wie gesagt...Nein. Dieses Feld ist nicht manipulierbar...du kannst lediglich seinen Wert(falls vorhanden) auslesen.

Stell dir mal vor, was das für ein Sicherheitsproblem wäre....man könnte so ohne Zutun des Besuchers beliebige Dateien (sofern man ihren Aufenthaltsort kennt) von dessen Rechner "stehlen".


----------



## Divi (11. Januar 2006)

Also mir geht es prinzipiell nicht darum, dass ich dieses Teil verändern kann sondern ich wollte ein Drag&Drop für Bilder ermöglichen, die dann zumidnest das Feld vorbesetzen können mit ihrem jeweiligen Pfad, damit der User nicht diesen "durchsuchen" button benutzen muss


----------



## shutdown (11. Januar 2006)

Also es wurde doch jetzt 2 mal deutlich gesagt - es geht einfach nicht 

Wie würde das denn ausschauen, wenn man sowas machen würde:

if(drag&drop von Bild auf div)
    pfad = getPfad(Bild);

fileupload.pfad.value = pfad; // und das geht nun mal einfach nicht
fileupload.submit(); // und das auch nicht


----------

